# Cat shootin



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

Just finished up runnin off a stray cat, popped a marble against the tree where he was a darin me to shoot at, LORDY, did he hit the road a runnin, didn' wanna kill him just get him all shook up, IT WERKED, usin my homebuilt with some flatbands, IT'S FUN=FUN I SAY


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)




----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

pelleteer said:


> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=plWnm7UpsXk


Gtreat video















Martin


----------

